# are all my pics gone?



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

for real? I was just looking at them a week ago, now I cant see any of them from any of my threads.... help?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 14, 2012)

wow dude, you're right. I don't see any of your attachments. don't know what the problem could be?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> wow dude, you're right. I don't see any of your attachments. don't know what the problem could be?


they were there up until about a week ago... idk :/


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Loadeddragon, are your images still missing? Please give me a link or two to threads that the images are missing. We need that to track down the issue, and hopefully fix it.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 16, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/234676-theloadeddragons-2010-outdoor.html?pagenumber= plenty of pics in my old outdoor thread...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 24, 2012)

hey potroast, I can't find any of my attachments either. they're showing up blank. and I just posted them attachments I'm looking for on 11/23/12. everything from that date and earlier is all coming up blanks.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Dec 26, 2012)

in the first page of my 2010 outdoor thread there should be pics... my pics are still gone, no idea whats going on and havent heard anything about it from site.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Rollie is still trying to figure it out. I believe that your images are still on the server, they just need to be reconfigured.


----------



## Admin (Dec 30, 2012)

Narrowed down the problem should be fixed within the hour


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

yay!!!!!!.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

My thread here: https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/588310-another-newbie-cabinet.html has the same issue. The earlier pics are still in my account but don't show in the thread.

I don't care - haven't updated that thread in a while. Just trying to give the mods more info in case there is some problem.


----------



## cheechako (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a like-able post? OK, cool.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2012)

cheechako said:


> Just trying to give the mods more info in case there is some problem.


I like any post that looks to help out the forum. so ya, it's like-able


----------



## cheechako (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I like this place so far, so I like helping out. And I like being liked for just doing what I like.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Dec 31, 2012)

Caveman'sPictures 

My thread has the same problem, please help!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Shit, its going around like a cold. Same issue here, I cant upload either.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 1, 2013)

admin said:


> Narrowed down the problem should be fixed within the hour


Not fixed yet


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the same problem in my current journal (link in sig). I wanted to post new updates today...


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Jan 1, 2013)

it happened to my thread g13 grow also


----------



## Admin (Jan 1, 2013)

found the issue should have it fixed shortly


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow thats allot of posts admin! lol

Good luck! Cant wait to update my journal


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Im able to upload pictures now  I can see some other peoples pics now but not 100% Just thought Id let the people behind the curtains know  


I posted them but no one has replied to my journal yet. Either they cant see them or Im just lonely  

Never mind,,, no one can see them. Im still lonely though.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 3, 2013)

Cant see pictures in my journal. Or any other threads. All old threads I cannot see pictures.

Being logged off I can see the .jpg link, but logging in no picture.


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 3, 2013)

Same thing with my journals in my sig. Only the first page of my attatchments shows the pictures. The other 14 pages just show the file name and dont show up once posted. I have faith that RIU will fix it up though.


----------



## thebighustle (Jan 3, 2013)

Cmon admin!!! I need pictures to help me feel better about my low iq


----------



## FranJan (Jan 6, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Loadeddragon, are your images still missing? Please give me a link or two to threads that the images are missing. We need that to track down the issue, and hopefully fix it.


This would be a real shame if the photos on this thread were lost.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/432283-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded.html https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/432283-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded.html

It was already gutted from the hack attack, but at least the photos from the beginning of the thread were intact. They're gone now though Google cache still has a copy of the page with the names and addresses of the pix.
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606095d1305703707-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-1.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606096d1305703730-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-2.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606097d1305703743-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-3.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606098d1305703762-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-4-peeling-foil.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606099d1305703778-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-5-foil-peeled.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606100d1305703795-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-6-pcb-screws.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606101d1305703846-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-8-pcb-back-thermal-paste.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-room-design-setup/1606103d1305703946-blackstar-240w-led-dissected-upgraded-3-diagram.jpg

This would be great if you can find these. I gotta say it's getting very frustrating around here gang. No point in doing any work if it's just gonna get destroyed every few months. Just sayin. Thanks.


----------



## cc08150 (Jan 6, 2013)

journal in my signature has the same problem and has for the past 2 or more weeks now i believe....was about to actually make a new thread but I'm having problems uploading some of my pictures to it. Is there some kind of limit being put on how big pictures are that we upload now or something? Because pictures under 1mb i seem to be able to upload but ones over 1mb aren't showing up.......screwy things happening on the site lately


----------



## FranJan (Jan 7, 2013)

I've given up on uploading pics to this site. I've found an online photo editor that stores them on Photobucket.com and then I just link the pictures to my posts. Doesn't take much more time but it's 800x600 or 4 megs max I believe. Has anyone around here made any announcement about what's going on?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 7, 2013)

FranJan said:


> Has anyone around here made any announcement about what's going on?


not yet 
&#8203;..


----------



## cc08150 (Jan 7, 2013)

Yea I am just about to give up on trying to share pictures and make a grow journal....every time i do i lose my pics lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, it has been announced that the problem is being worked on. We will get it fixed soon.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 10, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Yes, it has been announced that the problem is being worked on. We will get it fixed soon.


Yah it'll get done when it gets done, and Im sure you would be happy to let us know. its not the end of the world lol.


----------



## FranJan (Jan 24, 2013)

FranJan said:


> This would be a real shame if the photos on this thread were lost............


Restored! Is that why I couldn't get connected last night ? 

Thanks again potroast and all the RIU gang!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Most of mine have shown back up, certain chunk is still missing though, and I am really trying to find one certain picture that was from the missing time period. Thank you much for restoring what you have so far, otherwise i would have lost them!


----------

